# Basque : La Marseillaise



## Jocaste

Good evening everyone !
I can't at all Basque (shame on me ) and I would like to know how to say "*La Marseillaise*" in Basque (the French national anthem).
Thanks in advance


----------



## nagusi

Jocaste said:


> Good evening everyone !
> I can't at all Basque (shame on me ) and I would like to know how to say "*La Marseillaise*" in Basque (the French national anthem).
> Thanks in advance


Bonjour,
il n'y a pas de traduction . C'est pareil.En tout cas,comme en espagnol,je dirai,...Marsellesa


----------



## Jocaste

OK merci


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Hi,
sorry for reopening this thread... I just saw it now and it caught my attention.
Well,  on the Basque wikipedia they have an article on it, and they call it _*Marseillesa*_.
They also have a translation in the Basque language... of course, I can't say how good it is...


----------



## Laztana

I would suggest that you keep the original name in french but written in italics or with commas. Indeed in the wikipedia link provided by Dr. Lindernbrock they use it like this (have a look below the small photo on the right). In Basque, most of the foreign words are kept in the original language, except for the name of some cities, which are sometimes translated.


----------



## Jocaste

Ok.
Thanks to both of you


----------

